# Prints blank page



## AudreyQ (Oct 19, 2007)

I have an HP F340 All-in-One. My problem is I can't print my emails or anything web-based, such as Google Maps. I am able to print from Notepad and other Windows programs. But anything I try to print from on-line sources, the Print Preview is blank, so that's what I get, a blank piece of paper. I've uninstalled and re-installed the program a couple of times. I've checked printer troubleshooting with Microsoft & HP, my ISP, and everywhere else I could think of. There's got to be some reason why my printer is not receiving the info it needs to go ahead and print what I want it to print. How hard is it? As you can see, I am becoming extremely frustrated. :upset: Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## lecek (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't imagen that this hasn't already been checked but I can't think of anything else. In IE 7 you should be able to press the "Alt" key on the keyboard to bring up the file, edit, view... menu. Then go to file and print and see if your printer is even listed and selected.


----------



## AudreyQ (Oct 19, 2007)

I went into Printers & Faxes Folder, deleted the printer, went into Server Properties & deleted the driver, then went back in to Add Printer without using the HP disk, and added a Windows XP Driver and then re-added my printer. None of this helps. Trouble shooting says it's my margins, which are correct at .75 each. When I want to print from the web, such as emails, is there something somewhere I need to look at so a blank page doesn't load thereby printing a blank page?


----------



## lecek (Oct 4, 2007)

That is very odd. I can't think of much that can cause that. Even the print preview is blank. What about other web browsers such as Firefox? Outlook and IE use the same printing module but everything else prints. If firefox can print from the web then an E-mail program to replace Outlook would be Thunderbird.


----------

